
Cross-trial of treatment outcomes in depression: a machine learning approach - rvikmanis
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(15)00471-X/abstract
======
brudgers
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1yasoTn...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1yasoTn2Ad4J:lancet.com/pdfs/journals/lanpsy/PIIS2215-0366\(15\)00471-X.pdf)

